# How much money to give for graduation?



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

The Graduation party thread got me thinking about how much money do you or should you give as a graduation gift.

My son graduated tonight :happy: and thus the parties begin. We are currently invited to three parties and anticipate a few more invites. These parties are not only for DS, they are for the whole family. 

My husband's work schedule since Nov. has been that he works 2 weeks and is laid off 2 weeks. I don't want to appear cheap, but we don't have a lot of excess money to spend on graduation gifts.
Last year we gave $40-$50 per graduate, I just can't do that this year.

Do you have any suggestions as to what amount of money would be appropriate or a gift idea other than money that a High Sch. graduate might actually use and enjoy?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions and/or thoughts.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We might be cheap then. The most we've ever given is $25. Sometimes that's in the form of a gas card or to a particular store we know the graduate could use.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

The best gift I received for graduating was a few old books a elderly lady adored and thought were suitable for coming-of-age (Wizard of Loneliness, Brothers Karamazov, Mayor of Casterbridge). She said they were used copies and I didn't mind at all. Probably cost her $10 and two of them (couldn't get into Brothers) are amongst my favorite books now. Otherwise, I just got cards, except a check from my rich grandmother when I graduated college. I never expected money from anyone and didn't receive any from anyone else. Didn't know that was traditional until joining HT actually...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Guess I'm cheap too. We give nieces and nephews $25 and a small gift (usually a book). The only graduation announcement we received this year was from my cousin's daughter. I sent her a check for $20.09...to commemorate the year she graduated!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We usually give gift cards for gasoline if they are not going on to college. If they are, we buy commissary cards or book store gift cards at their school. If we are particularly close to them, a laptop bag for their computer is a nice gift and costs less than $50.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I really like that $20.09 idea!

Everyone is having financial worries right now...even those with lots of money are seeing it disappear. Just give what you can and include a nice note.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wow, I must be really cheap! 

When ds graduated in 2007 we gave $15, to a few people we had closer relationship with, we gave $20. What ds received was right around that much, with a few people giving checks or gifts worth over $20. So I didn't think what I had given was too far off.

However, this year I reduced it to $10 (no close friends/relatives graduating this year). Economy is bad, dh just got a pay cut, and with the number of open houses we have been invited to and kind of 'must' attend, either they get a smaller gift, or we don't go and they get no gift at all (which seemed more rude than giving $10). Got to keep a roof over my own kids heads right now, that is more important than appearing socially 'correct' in the gift-giving department.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

$20 is our standard amount also. My kids received amounts from $10 to $100.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

For friends I usually do $25. For my niece I'll probably do $100. 

This graduation discussion reminded me of something. When my siblings and I graduated from high school (from 1972 to 1983) the tradition was to get luggage from our parents. I remember my older sister and brother getting the hard Samsonite luggage set, and I remember thinking then that when it came MY time to graduate, I wanted the soft, pink Samsonite set! How things change. When I graduated in 1983, I loved L.L. Bean stuff (still do), and I asked for the green duffel, haversack, and garment bag. They served me well as I schlepped back and forth to Chapel Hill, and I'm still using them to this day.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, I'll see your cheap and raise you... we've never given graduation gifts, except one to our beloved niece. She got a string of pearls.. we swapped tractor work with a guy who is a pilot for a major company and regularly lands in the far east. He picked them up for us in China.

I had no idea I was supposed to send money. Who knew?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

we give family members $100.00. we're stuck on that amount, cause that's also what we give for wedding gifts. people outside of family........$45. to $50. for a gift. that may seem poor to some, but it's what we can afford. period.


----------



## CountryBeth (Apr 29, 2006)

As a mom who has a graduate this year and one three years ago, ANY gift is appropriate. We've had friends who did not have jobs and came and stayed with us over night and gave my oldest the gift of singing along with his guitar during the party. What a gift indeed.

We've had others who helped by making some desserts. We've had some that gave the gift of their presence. And yes, we've had some that gave rather large monetary gifts. I had my son send thank you's to each and every one.

As far as I was concerned, the graduation party was for US to celebrate with friends and family this accomplishment. Any gifts my son got, monetarily and otherwise, were just icing on the cake.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to give $10 to kids that I just knew through school events and $20 to personal friends. The last few years I raised that to $25 to $40 because I rarely give anyone that is not a personal friend. My nieces I gave $75 to. 

My son just graduated and gifts ranged from $20 to $100, I think. $25 seemed the most common for older folks that were just friends of the family.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I give a $20 bill unless it is a relative, then I give $50.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

When I graduated i got a whole range of monetary gifts. is this student heading off to college? If so then some goodies to take with them are appreciated too! Or calling cards, etc. I know I appreciated having a calling card that someone got me for a gift.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the responses. 

I really like the $20.09 idea for the year of graduation. I think gas cards would certainly be appreciated by most of them. Maybe a nice coming of age book for one young man in particular. 
We will probably stay in the $20-$25 range, which would be more doable this year. You have given me the confidence that amount is acceptable.

These graduates are all great kids and I would love to be extra generous with them if I could. They are a part of our church family, we have watched them grow up and mature, they are special to us. 

Morrison Corners- when I graduated HS my parents promised me a pair of black pearl earings, well, dad lost his job that year and I didn't get the earrings. 12 yrs later, my parents went to Hawaii and brought back those earrings for me. They remembered their promise, those earrings are special to me. I'm sure those pearls are special to your neice.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Why pay students for something that should be expected of them?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

dd received anywhere from $15 to $25 from most people. Grandparents and my sis and her dh were the exceptions.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We give a devotional book. We have five children and most of our friends have 1-3. They almost look relieved when we don't give a lot or invite them to our birthday parties. :shrug:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Dutchie said:


> Why pay students for something that should be expected of them?


You aren't "paying" them! I doubt most kids go through high school and do all that work because they figure Aunt June might give them $20. 

It is just a nice thing to do, and most teens can use the money. They might need a car, or are going off to college, or getting their first apartment. It is *enjoyable* to watch them spread their wings and see their excitement at getting started in adulthood.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

That's how I feel about it too Melissa. 

I'm not paying them for anything, it's a milestone in their life (and for me as a parent this year as well. I homeschooled my DS who graduated last night.) 

I'm blessed to be able to share this milestone with the graduates. I want to do something nice for them.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not paying them for something expected. I am giving them a gift to help them on their way in life and sometimes to remember the occasion by.

My best friend has given each of my three sons a Bible that had their name embossed upon it's leather cover. They have all treasured those gifts and will have them forever.

I don't feel I HAVE to give gifts - I want to!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have two grads this year, one is my DD, 32yo almost, from college, the other is the son of close friends. I'm thinking $50 to the boy, since his parents gifted that much in teacher stuff to my DD for her grad.
DD will be getting some help with her professional wardrobe, I imagine.
Ed


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

our daughter (DD1) has gotten - over the last 5-6 days - amount from $25 to $50 from people that are 'able'. She has gotten gifts and handmade items from people as well.

R


----------



## Bluegirl (Dec 13, 2004)

I have given all my nieces and nephews $50. One of my nieces, upon opening my card to her, exclaimed "My Aunt is rich"! So maybe I'm too generous. :shrug:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Melissa said:


> You aren't "paying" them! I doubt most kids go through high school and do all that work because they figure Aunt June might give them $20.
> 
> It is just a nice thing to do, and most teens can use the money. They might need a car, or are going off to college, or getting their first apartment. It is *enjoyable* to watch them spread their wings and see their excitement at getting started in adulthood.


I sure needed every penny I received, which back in '77 amounted to around $200 total. I got married a week after graduation and used my money to buy furniture...a used living room set, used dinette set and a used fridge. If it hadn't been for my graduation gifts we'd have been sitting on the floor drinking warm milk! LOL...


----------

